# Gonna Be Exciting V4 (Yes, we are on the fourth on!!!!) SN10 going to FLY!!!



## glhs837

Static Fire on this feed at 17:03..... 



Potential flight Maybe Thursday or Friday. 

Change this time, expected that they relight all three engines for the flip, then shut one down once they establish good firing on all three, since they only need to to land. Mitigates the last issue.


----------



## glhs837

So, less that 24 hours ago, at the end of the static fire, during which one engine acted a bit out of sorts, SpaceX removed and replaced what's arguably the most most advanced rocket engine on the planet on the test stand, and completed another static fire. If anyone tells you what's happening in Boca Chica isn't disrupting the hell out of rocketry, just leave them be, they have NO idea what they are talking about. Old Space, sadly, couldnt settle the attendee list for the first meeting about swapping the engine in 24 hours..... 

IS this ones good, I really expect flight in no more than 3-5 days. Maybe as soon as Saturday.


----------



## glhs837

Tik Tok...... evacuation notice give for tomorrow, launch window is from I think 9am to 6pm. Wids are said to look better in the morning. Hope not, got real work to do in the am...


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

So, it looks like it still hasn't happened, but may happen today, Wed 3/3!


----------



## glhs837

sastanley said:


> So, it looks like it still hasn't happened, but may happen today, Wed 3/3!



Got the feed on the mongo TV, sitting at RCS test complete, waiting for some fuelling action


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Here is a clearer cam...I guess the "Launch Pad Cam" is offline.


----------



## Loper

T-2 minutes


----------



## Loper

abort


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

Retry at 1730 ET


----------



## glhs837

Yep, according to Musk, the auto-abort value for high thrust was triggered on one Raptor. So they looked at and said that value was a bit conservative, so they are resetting.


----------



## vraiblonde

I've seen it twice now so didn't feel like going up to stand on the deck waiting, only for it to be scrubbed.


----------



## Grumpy

ooops


----------



## glhs837

vraiblonde said:


> I've seen it twice now so didn't feel like going up to stand on the deck waiting, only for it to be scrubbed.




Aaand you missed it. Took off, and landed. Then 10 minutes after landing, KABOOOM. Well, I'm sure you knew about the kaboom.


----------



## Loper

that was still awesome to watch, well before the kaboom


----------



## glhs837

Grumpy said:


> ooops




Eh,  It did the thing it was supposed to do. Considering that they might have only had one engine  at the end, it FREAKING LANDED!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy

The feed I was listening to said 3 engines to get it upright, then 1 engine for landing. No clue if true, the clowns on the feed left alot to be desired in seriousness.


----------



## Monello

They stuck the landing today.  Then I came inside.  A few minutes later, booooom.

FWIW this 1 went a lot higher than the previous 2 launches.


----------



## glhs837

Grumpy said:


> The feed I was listening to said 3 engines to get it upright, then 1 engine for landing. No clue if true, the clowns on the feed left alot to be desired in seriousness.



Must have been the NASASpaceFlight.com feed, I watch LabPadre, they shut the hell up a minute or two before launch and stay quiet through. But once the SpaceX feed goes live, I watch that. There is an announcer, Daddy Insprucker as the nerds call him, a veteran announcer who calls most of the Falcon launches. He knows when to be quiet too.


----------



## vraiblonde

glhs837 said:


> Aaand you missed it. Took off, and landed. Then 10 minutes after landing, KABOOOM. Well, I'm sure you knew about the kaboom.



Nah, we saw it.  Heard the liftoff and went out on our patio to watch.  Didn't see the landing because of our vantage point, but a few minutes  later we definitely felt the BOOM.


----------



## glhs837

Spacexmasterrace on reddit is a gold mine of memes......


----------



## GURPS

@glhs837 

*SpaceX Once Left Engineers On An Island Without Food: They 'Felt Like Slaves'*

In Ars Technica senior space editor Eric Berger's new book "Liftoff," employees of Elon Musk's company recounted SpaceX's early days on the island of Omelek, part of the Marshall Islands' Kwajalein Atoll -- including the time they went on strike due to hunger back in 2005. At the time, supply deliveries were often delayed due to "poor" logistics, Berger wrote. 

While the company is now based in Boca Chica, Texas, and is no longer in the Marshall Islands, SpaceX employees were working out of Omelek at the time as the U.S. Army, which oversaw the territory, was more open to the company's plans than the Air Force, which was allegedly blocking its plans to launch from California, Business Insider reported. It was also easier to launch the rocket into orbit from the island as it was closer to the equator.




That which does not kill you, makes you stronger .....


----------



## glhs837

Wife showed me that. Startup life  Had a Chinese guy in our Tesla shareholder group declare, when someone posted the SpaceX feed, "Nice CGI". Had fun pointing out that this is easily verifiable as it happens about 5 miles away from a tourist island, where hundreds of random people can see it, and record it and post images. Unlike Chinese rockets that take off from remote facilities and can only be verified by the debris that rains down on civilians. I didnt say that last part out loud


----------



## glhs837

Well, that didnt take the collective long to figure out. Looks like the stubby little legs didnt lock into place. So it landed directly on the skirt. That caused a methane leak which lead to the short second flight. Good. This leg design wasn't expected to last anyway.


----------



## GURPS

What the hells is burning on the engine


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> What the hells is burning on the engine



Some minor methane vent, maybe? I mean the whole areas pretty hot, those wimpy yellow flames not gonna hurt anything up in there.


----------



## GURPS

Looks like some insulation on fire ....


----------



## glhs837

GURPS said:


> Looks like some insulation on fire ....


 Just has to last til landing


----------



## Sneakers

They were trying to save costs so they used cotten candy instead of insulation.


----------



## glhs837

Big crane stationed over near the launch mount, chatter says road closure for Saturday, most likely to move SN 11 out of the high bay and trundle to the launch mount.


----------



## glhs837

Now looks like Monday to move the next victi......I mean test article, to the gallo..... I mean launch pad....


----------

